# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Info gevraagd combi medicijngebruik/drinken kruiden thee

## lenio

Hallo,

Graag wilde ik een vraag stellen waar ik tegen aan liep. :Confused: 

Als men regulieren medicatie neemt voor o.a cholesterol mag men daarbij GEEN kruiden thee drinken? :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo lenio,

Sommige kruiden kunnen de werking van reguliere medicatie verminderen of veranderen. Zoals bv Sint Janskruid de werking van de pil voor vrouwen verminderd.
Ik weet niet welk medicijn jij gebruikt, dus ik weet ook niet of bepaalde kruiden invloed hebben op je medicatie. Welke medicatie gebruik je?
Misschien staat er in de gebruiksaanwijzing wel wat je niet mag nemen bij het medicijn en anders kan je je arts vragen of het mag kan?!
Er zijn veel natuurlijke producten waar je cholesterol van omlaag of omhoog kan gaan.

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

